# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Moja primalja, ima li bolje

## TinnaZ

da ima dobrih primlja ima ... da ima humanih opstetričara ima ... hajdemo ih izvući iz anonime.

----------


## TinnaZ

Imamo mi u Hrvatskoj svoje Ive, Erike, Barbare, Naske .... svoje dr. Jukiće, i još po koje ... da sam znala za njih prije, možda bi još ponešto bilo drugačije.

Prvi porod Čakovec
- dr. bezimeni
- primalja I
- primalja II

Drugi porod Varaždin:
- doktorica (nije vrijedno spomena)
- primalja Matea (saznala naknadno, nisam sigurna da li je točno ime)
- primalja II (u postupku otkrivanje imena)
- dr. Jukić
- primalja Erika (na žalost nije bila fizički sa mnom, ali mi je bila u mislima i željama)

----------


## Luna Rocco

Primalja Naska (Kukec?), Sveti Duh. Moj privatni anđeo.   :Heart:  
Nije primalja, ali zlata vrijedan: pedijatar dr. Milan Stanojević.  :Heart:

----------


## Anita-AZ

KBC Rijeka.. moja anđeoska primalja Barbara Finderle

----------


## sandraf

kbc Rijeka - primalja Andrea.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Rijeka, primalja Ksenija. Ako ovo ikada pročita neka zna da je se često sjetim. Njezine duhovitosti, zainteresiranosti i predanom ohrabrivanju. Naša tri zajednička sata su mi u najljepšem sjećanju.

----------


## flower

prije cetri godine - moja prekrasna primlja Mirjana M.  :Heart:

----------


## Elly

Pula, prekrasne primalje Goga & Goga (pogotovo starija Goga)   :Heart:

----------


## ra

još jedan glas za andreu, kbc rijeka.
i đinu (nisam 100% sigurna u ime), ali to su moja dva anđela!

----------


## sanica

KBC Rijeka-primalja Lidija


Hvala joj za svaki  trenutak, hvala za čokoladicu i mobitel

----------


## thalia

Ono što je *meni* ohrabrujuće je što je 90 posto spomenutih primalja iz Rijeke.

Ali tužno za ostatak Hrvatske   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dorena

evo jos jedna pohvala rijecanki - sr. Milanki   :Heart:  
hvala za svo ohrabrivanje i strpljenje   :Love:

----------


## Amelie32

Gore potpisujem Lunu za sestru Nasku. Ja prisustvovala porodu moje kume, gdje je Naska  spasila kumu od prijetećeg carskog i danas imamo živog i zdravog mog kumića Jakova. :D

----------


## Eowyn

Merkur - Tonka  :D 
zahvalna sam joj do neba!

----------


## TONI

U Merkuru Marina.  :D

----------


## ivonna

Vinogradska - Marijana  :Love:

----------


## la11

ja nažalost neznam kako se zvala,nisam stigla pitat,bila mi je super i baš mi je žao šta neznam kako se zove   :Sad:

----------


## Nika

I opet, draga Barbara  :Heart:  KBC Rijeka.

Vjerujem da će puno primalja slijediti njen put!

----------


## hrčkić

Alenka - SD   :Smile:

----------


## Točkica

Rijeka - sestra Dijana Oštarić  :Heart:

----------


## odra

Ne mogu reći da je meni moja ostala u nekom lijepom sjećanju. Jedino što se sjećam da je izgledala iskusno i sigurno, a i to je nešto. Al ne znam joj ni ime (i to puno govori, nije mi se ni predstavila).Jedna što mi je bila u pripremi za porod nije bila loša, dosta ljubazna, ali i ironična, što mi se nije svidjelo.

O meni se brinuo liječnik.

----------


## tanjaa

moj anđeo te noći i tog jutra, sestra Dragana u šibenskom rodilištu.

----------


## josie

> Vinogradska - Marijana


palva, sa velikim nosom  :Razz:  
predraga žena, došla me je nekoliko puta vidjeti nakon poroda  :Heart:

----------


## kasiopeja

vinogradska- Irina , Karmela...predivne..

----------


## thalia

rijeka - mladenka i nataša   :Heart:

----------


## buby

naska  :Love:

----------


## jbistrica

KBC Rijeka
I. porod Zeljka 
II. porod Zeljka
Zahvalna do groba i dalje...   :Love:

----------


## Freya

KB Osijek
 za vrijeme trudova sestre su stalno dolazile i odlazile, nijedna se nije predstavila. Onda je stigla noćna smjena i s njom primalja Ljilja (mislim da se tako zvala). Porod mi je jedno izuzetno bolno i teško iskustvo, a nju pamtim kao jedinu osobu koja me je ohrabrivala (budući su mm-a poslali van kad je krenio izgon, pa nije bio uz mene).

----------


## aida33

Vinogradska - Marica (dva puta)

PS: dugo škicam, tema me je "natjerala" da se registriram.

----------


## TinnaZ

Aida  :D

----------


## mara

SD - Naska, često joj kažem da je moja druga mama   :Heart:

----------


## choko

KBC-Rijeka.Primalja KSENIJA.Uistinu osoba koja se pamti...Ma mi ju volimo.

----------


## TinnaZ

Varaždin ispravak, Ksenija i Alenka, prilično suzdržane ali vidjelo se ipak dobronamjerne. Naknadno sam skužila da su ustvari jako proniknule u moje želje i htijenja i trudile se kako su znale i umjele da ih i ostvarim. Mislim da mi je porod prošao tako kako jeste i ostao u pozitivnom svjetlu, upravo zato što su sa mnom bile uglavnom primalje, i na sreću doktorice nije bilo niti tijekom (osim kratke neugodne epizode) niti na kraju kod izgona (osim ružnog šivanja). 
Dr. Jukić - liječnik na svom mjestu, korektan sa dozom humora, predlagao svoje ali poštovao moje odluke. U nekoliko navrata tijekom trudnoće i poroda sam imala susret s njim, i svaki put je izvukao diskutabilne situacije na moje zadovoljstvo (ne znam da li je uopće nije bio svjestan toga).

----------


## Rinolina

Sveti duh - mala Kristina

----------


## irena2

Alenka - SD   :Wink:

----------


## Irena001

meni je žao što nisam zapamptila imena svoje dvije primalje :/ 
U Rijeci- Jedna je sa dužom frčkavom, crnom kosom (ženskica ima oko 40god.), te druga je mlađa (cca. 27-28 god.) ima kratku, plavu kosu  :Smile:

----------


## bapsi

Još jedan glas za sestru Andreu iz riječkog KBC-a. Nisam joj stigla ni zahvaliti pa koristim ovu priliku (ako kojim slučaju čita) - HVALA!

----------


## dadukano

Evo mene friške s poroda na SD - primalja Alenka  :Saint:  
svak joj čast, nemogu joj se dovoljno zahvaliti šta mi toliko pomogla pri prekrasnom  porodu   HVALA!!!!  :Love:

----------


## klia

Na prvom porodu primalja Marica - zbog majčinskog odnosa, smirujućeg glasa, ohrabrivanja.
Na drugom porodu - Rena - zbog osjećaja sigurnosti koji mi je ulijevala.
Na oba poroda - dr.Matas - prije svega zbog strpljenja, a u drugom i dr. Kulišić (koji nije nadzirao porod do kraja već je bio samo na prijemu, no ostavio mi je ok dojam).

Ma nitko od njih nije revolucionar, svi su oni za ležanje i strogi nadzor ctg-om, ma koliko porod išao dobro, ali ne izražavaju apriori prezir prema "novotarijama" i izlaze, koliko procijene da mogu, u susret rodiljama. No mislim da je i to vrijedno pohvale.

By the way, u zd. rodilište uskoro stiže stolčić za rađanje i navodno će primalje u Ri na edukaciju. :D

----------


## SabinaC

I ja rodila u Rijeci dvije genijalne primalje na žalost ne sjećam se imena.

----------


## lidac2004

alenka- SD (prvi porod)

Naska na mene i nije ostavila neki dojam, ruka mi je cijela bila u sljivama (doslovno cijela) od njenog trazenja moje vene, a na porodu je samo stajala sa strane dok je druga babica sve radila.(drugi porod)

----------


## Inesica

primalja Barbara iz Rijeke

još ne nalazim riječi zahvale za ono što sam od nje i zbog nje doživjela

 :Heart:

----------


## marinna

Rijeka:
Prekrasna primalja Dijana bila je uz mene konstantno od 1,00 do čini mi se 7,00 kada je u drugu smjenu došla sestra Mladenka koja se sa mnom i Martinom do 9,30 pošteno namučila oko istiskivanja - svaka joj čast. Zahvaljujem i sestri Silvani Tomić koja je na kraju bila od velike pomoći 
Svima njima velika  :Kiss:

----------


## Kristina30

KBC Rijeka - primalja Barbara   :Heart:

----------


## Lila ha

KBC Rijeka i moja Paščanka sestra Silvana.
Ma pravi je anđeo koji mi je pomogao oko mog anđela.

----------


## sandra rb

KBC Rijeka:
Primalja Lidija   :Kiss:

----------


## Točkica

> Rijeka:
> Prekrasna primalja Dijana bila je uz mene konstantno od 1,00 do čini mi se 7,00


Uz mene je bila od 07-19, cijelu svoju smjenu. Pričala mi je kako im je teško i kako rade 6,7 godina na određeno, u potpunoj neizvjesnosti za svoj posao.......Svaka im čast.

----------


## TinnaZ

Jel' ovo slučajnost ili kaj ? .... Rijeka, Sveti Duh, Vinogradska   :Klap:  
Baš me interesira nastavak (ili ćemo izvući neki zaključak, npr. da u ostalim bolnicama osoblje sakriva svoja imena  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Kile

KBC Rijeka-primalja Andrea  :Saint:  i Nataša. Veliko,veliko hvala na strpljivosti i svemu što su napravile da bi mi olakšale porod. Hvala i u ime MM-a i naše Paolice!

----------


## Ivanna

KBC Rijeka - sestra Milanka M. (nadam se da sam dobro zapamtila)
Nisam ni stigla reći joj hvala pa barem ovim putem ako slučajno pročita zahvaljujem od srca na riječima ohrabrenja, strpljenju, masaži.... ma bila je fenomenalna!

----------


## andrea

ja sam prije tri tjedna prisustvovala porodu na SD i htjela bi istaknuti primalju Kiki (ne znam kak se točno zove); mlada cura, prekrasna, strpljiva, nježna i voli rode  :Heart: 

btw, kad sam ja gore rodila, ona je bila na odjelu babinjača i moram priznati da se je jako trudila pomoći nam oko dojenja, nikad joj nije bilo teško popričati, pokazati nam položaj, tehniku izdajanja za popuštanje pritiska i sl. i tako sam ju zapamtila, a sada je u rađaoni i cura je stvarno  :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

andrea, znači asistirala si porodu  :Smile:  ?
(ja znatiželjna  :Saint:  )

----------


## andrea

aha :D 

iako je porod bio sve samo ne prirodni, ali je situacija stvarno bila horor :/

----------


## mamma Juanita

pišem ti pp.

----------


## TinnaZ

podižem, da ne propustimo ostale

----------


## Mary Ann

Toliko je već rečeno o Naski da je nemam što puno za pričeti ali mene je spasila i nikad joj neću moći dovoljno zahvaliti zaista je   :Heart:

----------


## ninaXY

> Na oba poroda - dr.Matas - prije svega zbog strpljenja


Ne bih se složila s tobom, ja za Matasa mogu reći samo   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  X 1000

----------


## klia

Znam da je tebi bila druga pjesma s njim  :Sad:  
Zato sam i navela da je to daleko od onoga kako bi normalan porod mogao izgledati, no svjesna sam i da sam mogla naletjeti na puno gore likove.
Matas je meni na prvom porodu rekao da će još pričekati, kad sam u onoj muci rađanja moga gigantića i ja pomislila na carski. Zahvalna sam što me nije poslušao.

----------


## darkica

> KBC-Rijeka.Primalja KSENIJA.Uistinu osoba koja se pamti...Ma mi ju volimo.


 Čula sam od drugih mama da su gotove sve primalje odlučne ali me muž nagovara na primalju Kseniju,,kaze da je odlična. Nemam puno informacija o njoj, uglavnom se spominje Barbara pa ako netko zna više neka mi pošalje idgovor,Hvala,,  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## TinnaZ

Ali u RH ne možeš birati primalju, kako ?? Kad te ulove trudovi, možeš se samo nadati da je u smjeni željena primalja, ili da je u susjednom rodilištu željena primalja    :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> choko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> KBC-Rijeka.Primalja KSENIJA.Uistinu osoba koja se pamti...Ma mi ju volimo.
> 
> 
>  Čula sam od drugih mama da su gotove sve primalje odlučne ali me muž nagovara na primalju Kseniju,,kaze da je odlična. Nemam puno informacija o njoj, uglavnom se spominje Barbara pa ako netko zna više neka mi pošalje idgovor,Hvala,,


meni su bile Ksenija i Silvana.
obje su mi ostale u lijepom sjećanju  :Smile: .

----------


## tridesetri

> Ali u RH ne možeš birati primalju, kako ?? Kad te ulove trudovi, možeš se samo nadati da je u smjeni željena primalja, ili da je u susjednom rodilištu željena primalja


koliko sam ja shvatila, ako ides na porod u rijeku (voda ili stolcek) velika je mogucnost da ces imati dibru primalju. ja bih naravno htjela barbaru, ali cula sam za nekoliko primalja i sve su na tom odjelu tj. oko tog prirodnog poroda navodno super! ili sam u krivu? jel netko zna koliko ima primalja za te prirodne porode? i ima li uopce neka koja nije super?

----------


## MARIE

KBC RIJEKA....... 
1. primalja KSENIJA
2. primalja JOVANKA

Nikada ih neću zaboraviti, i nikada im ne mogu dovoljno zahvaliti.  :Heart:

----------


## TinnaZ

Dajem si u zadatak da saznamo koje još primalje u Varaždinskom rodilištu su ok?
Ja znam za 3, Erika, Alenka i Ksenija. Zna li još tko za koju?

----------


## She Devil

KBC Rijeka

Prije 3 i pol godine, porod u vodi, prekrasna sestra Lela: jako topla osoba, nježna, opušta njena prisutnost...ma, kao druga mama!
Posebno me se dojmilo što me došla pozdraviti dok sam bila u predrađaoni kada sam iščekivala rođenje drugog djeteta i pružila mi podršku i par lijepih riječi.
Drugi porod, prije 14 mjeseci, također porod u vodi, sestra Željka. Ma, genijalna cura. Brzo smo prešle na ti i razgovarale kao stare frendice o svemu i svačemu (naravno između dva truda  :Smile: ). Bila je na (do)školovanju u Nizozemskoj gdje je učila o porodu u vodi i o neasistiranom porodu kod kuće. Vjerovala je meni i mom tijelu, poštovala moje želje...ma Željka je za poželjeti!

Lela, Željka-od srca HVALA!

----------


## Hady

KBC RIJEKA - primalja Milanka!!!!!

----------


## TinnaZ

sjetila te se nakon 3,5 godine, nemrem vjerovati  :shock:  te riječanke kao da su iz druge galaksije.
Vjerujem da to nije samo po sebi tako došlo, da imaju i dobro rukovodstvo, odnosno tko im je već glavni.

----------


## Smajlić

Biserka i Jasenka  :Heart:  u Varaždinu.
Nisu se ni meni predstavljale, nego sam poslije poroda, prije odlaska na drugi odjel pitala primalju Jasenku za imena. Nadam se da sam dobro zapamtila.

----------


## Smajlić

joj, zaboravih dr. Jukića, vrlo finog i mladog doktora koji je poštivao moje želje i koji se prema meni odnosio kao prema ženi, a ne kao prema nekoj životinji. Na njemu se vidi da zaista voli i uživa u svom poslu  :Smile:

----------


## ivancica

Malo da pohvalim i Osijek. 

Primalja Petra   :Heart:  . Uz nju sam se osjećala tako sigurno i zaštićeno.   :Love:

----------


## sandy2006

> sjetila te se nakon 3,5 godine, nemrem vjerovati  :shock:  te riječanke kao da su iz druge galaksije.
> Vjerujem da to nije samo po sebi tako došlo, da imaju i dobro rukovodstvo, odnosno tko im je već glavni.


mene je prepoznala sestra s petog kata-tamo kamo ležiš poslije poroda-nakon OSAM godina,ostala sam ono  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: .

Meni je bila primalja Jovanka-predivna žena.E. se je rodila u 18 h,primalja je na odlasku kući oko 19 h došla do mene, pohvalila me  :Grin:  ,zaželjela sreću i pozdravila    :Love:  ,zbilja se osjećaš čovjekom kraj takve žene...

----------


## kailash

*ksenija* u Rijeci...to je dobra vila a ne samo primalja  :Heart:

----------


## traktorka

Iako je bio prije dvije godine, primalja Sanja. Nista posebno za pohvaliti ali sve korektno i fer. E da je jos i dr. bila takva,ali o tome jos moram tek pisati na pricama s poroda,a to mi je nekako tesko,a i da ne uplasim bojazljive, no budem!!

----------


## betty boop

Velike puse i Barbari i Andrei iz KBC Rijeka   :Kiss:  !
Bez njih bi sve bilo puno teže.

----------


## Pastrva

KBC rijeka-puno lijepih riječi za primalju Mladenku koja je pomogla da na svijet dođe moja Lana.

----------


## minići

prvi put dvije smjene: Maja i Slavka, zatim Goge i Irena
drugi put Leona i opet Goge
 :Heart:  PUNO HVALA , bile ste super

----------


## minići

zaboravila sam reći--DUBROVNIK
 :Heart:  
I onima koje zanima- ako želite bebu odmah na prsa, samo pitajte. Ko želi, dobije. Ja jesam. A žena koja je rađala samnom je rekla " fuj, kako je ljigav, odnesite ga , meni će ispasti".

----------


## mirje

TONKA-Merkur: NAJVEĆA GAZDARICA!

----------


## @n@

Ja želim pohvaliti SVE iz KBC-a Rijeke!!!
Od dr. Finderle i Sindika, preko SVIH primalja s kojima sam došla u kontakt: Barbara, Silvana, Ksenija i još njih 2-3 čija imena na znam... pa sve do osoblja s 5. kata, odjela babinja!
Uvijek ću im se vraćati, najradije bih se preselila k njima.   :Laughing:  
 :Heart:   :Saint:   :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## ronin

Irina iz Vinogradske.Bila je zaista divna.Ta žena ima sve ljudske kvalitete koje babica mora imati.

----------


## mišica

ronin kak izgleda irina?
meni su sve rekle imena jer sam tražila al se nemrem sjetit sad.

----------


## ronin

U jesen 2004.Irina je imala kratku plavu kosu,malo je sitnije građe,i ima neki nježan,blagi glas.

----------


## ronin

I da,zaboravila sam reći da je mlada.
*mišica*,s obzirom na tvoju priču s poroda nekako mislim da ti ona nije bila-svi ju fakat pamte po dobru.
Mislim,i moj je porod bio čista katastrofa(stavila sam također priču)  :Sad:  
a ona je bila jedini tračak svjetlosti u mojoj patnji.

----------


## Iva

> ja sam prije tri tjedna prisustvovala porodu na SD i htjela bi istaknuti primalju Kiki (ne znam kak se točno zove); mlada cura, prekrasna, strpljiva, nježna i voli rode


Potpisujem, ona mi je bila na zadnjem porodu, prekrasna cura........ali moram spomenuti Nasku, bez koje mi prvi porod ne bi ostao u tako lijepom sjećanju...pomogla mi je da se povežem sa svojim tijelom, da se ne bojim....da budem jaka.....  :Heart:  [/quote]

----------


## sandraf

> sjetila te se nakon 3,5 godine, nemrem vjerovati  :shock:  te riječanke kao da su iz druge galaksije.
> Vjerujem da to nije samo po sebi tako došlo, da imaju i dobro rukovodstvo, odnosno tko im je već glavni.



meni je jedna sestra s  5. kata prisla krevetu i rekla: vi ste ovdje vec bili, sjecam vas se. prije 3-4 godine, ne duze....

ne sjecam se jesam li odgovorila - primalja Andrea, krasan porod, odlicna atmosfera, bile su tamo jos 2 primalje - jednu sam pratila dok je poradjala trudnicu do mene - isto fenomenalna, al ne znam ime.

----------


## Maxime

Sestra Mirjana (Petrova bolnica). Zahvaljujuci njoj i Dr. Crvenkovicu nas porod je bio prekrasan dogadjaj koji cu rado ponoviti ...

----------


## @n@

E, zaboravih i primalju Nasku sa SD-a! Super gospođa, jedino srdačno i ljubazno lice na tom odjelu, koliko sam uspjela primijetiti u sat vremena provedenih gore!
Ostali   :Evil or Very Mad:  !

----------


## aries24

primalja barbara iz rijeke nije više na porodima   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## blis

A gdje je?

----------


## aries24

ne znam, samo znam da nije na porodima, saki79 je to napisala na proljetnicama

----------


## mamuška

> primalja barbara iz rijeke nije više na porodima


 :shock:   :No:

----------


## Nile

Zasto   :Crying or Very sad:   toliko sam htjela da mi bude na porodu....znala sam da opet necu imati srece

----------


## dramica

> primalja barbara iz rijeke nije više na porodima




kaj??? ne mogu vjerovati,a zašto?? ona definitivno kao najbolja primalja,strpljiva,nježna i autoritativna u isto vrijeme,ma SUPER JE!!!!!

----------


## Felix

ona je sad u djecjoj sobi.

----------


## betty boop

Pa meni je Barbara bila na porodu, a to je bilo 09.03.  :shock: 

Ali na neki način mi je drago da je na petom katu, jer njima treba pojačanje u ljubaznom osoblju.

----------


## dramica

> Pa meni je Barbara bila na porodu, a to je bilo 09.03.  :shock:


a ja sam rodila 12.03. isto mi je ona bila,znači stvarno nova informacija...šteta, rođena je za to....makar će sigurno puno napraviti i na novom odjelu sa bebicama  :Smile:

----------


## blis

> Zasto    toliko sam htjela da mi bude na porodu....znala sam da opet necu imati srece


Pa i da je ostala u rađaoni tko zna bi li naletjela na nju?

----------


## Nile

Blis onako je postojala neka mogucnost da dođem u njenu smjenu...ma bitno da bebica bude ok ima jos puno dobrih primalja

----------


## vimmerby

varaždinsko rodilište - sestre Erika i Viktorija, 
moji anđeli koji su mi kasnije i na odjelu na 2. katu svako jutro donosili finu, mirisnu kavu   :Smile:  

ni ostale nisu bile loše, naprotiv, ali njih dvije su bez daljnjega posebne primalje...

----------


## Mama Medo

još jedno   :Heart:  za primalju Kseniju iz Rijeke   :Smile:

----------


## sanja30

Teuta   :Saint:   - u  Merkuru, 
da je bar vise takvih babica koje obozavaju svoj posao.

----------


## TinnaZ

> varaždinsko rodilište - sestre Erika i Viktorija, 
> moji anđeli koji su mi kasnije i na odjelu na 2. katu svako jutro donosili finu, mirisnu kavu   
> 
> ni ostale nisu bile loše, naprotiv, ali njih dvije su bez daljnjega posebne primalje...


 hej, pa ti si u jednoj smjeni dobila dvije primalje koje su si bile spremne same platiti odlazak na seminar A. Robertson koji je organizirala Roda. Osim njih, išle su još dvije. Sretnice.

----------


## vimmerby

e pa sad baš i nisam tolika sretnica jer sam ja ispratila tri smjene u rađaoni
a one su bile jedna jutarnja, druga podnevna
ali mi je porod ipak bio super!

----------


## TinnaZ

ovo kaj su napravili sa tim smjenama u vž je užas !

----------


## Hera

Mene je primila sestra Erika, tako da nije bilo nikakvih problema što ne želim lijekove iako sam morala na indukciju (pali otkucaji, nestalo plodne vode..), pohvalila moj jastuk za dojenje, samo što je bila nekih 2 sata.

No, u podnevnoj smjeni su bile sestre Vesna i Viktorija, obje stvarno sjajne, ljubazne. 

Ja sam malo strepila na kog ću naići, a na kraju na 3 primalje koje su bile na seminaru. I naravno, dr. Jukić, koji me dopratio u rađaonu i ispratio iz nje, "rezervirao" mi čak krevet u sobi kod Lutonjice koja je bila još jedan dan tamo, te se čitavo vrijeme trudio, iako sam morala ležati čak i bez micanja neko vrijeme (zbog povremenog gubljenja otkucaja bebe), da mi omogući barem vaginalni porod, maksimalno dugo, do trena dok je bilo očito da je carski neizbježan, a tada me pripremio za spinalnu.

Svi su bili za svaku pohvalu!

----------


## Nile

KBC Rijeka primalja Lidija...pravi anđeo

----------


## TinnaZ

podižem, možda se izrodi i koja iz Splita, obzirom da se to rodilište uvijek samo kudi kao najgore.

----------


## Engls

> U Merkuru Marina.  :D


 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Engls

Zaboravi dr.Žuvalu.Prekrasno me zašio uz Olivera...

----------


## TinnaZ

Mlakara ?   :Laughing:

----------


## rica

Čakovec -
primalja 1. - teta Dragica Zdaček
primalja 2. - teta Dragica Ladić (mislim da je Dragica)
dr. Muršić

Hvala im...

----------


## Engls

DAkle,capnuli su me u posljednjem stisku jer se malo kod nas potkraj zakompliciralo (prekratka pupčana vrpca koja je sama pukla,nisu mi je mogli staviti na prsa kako sam željela,ali...)Zašio me prekrasnim vezom kao za patike,te mi je za nagradu pjevao "Lipi moj anđele","Ješka od jubavi" i "Nadalina"...Nakon toga su došli specijalizanti gledati njegovo remek djelo....Uglavnom,poštivao je odluku primalje Marine koja mu je rekla da će čekati do zadnjeg trenutka sa rezanjem.Nisam imala trudove,a na drip nisam reagirala.Bila sam tiha,za razliku od susjednih bokseva gdjesu dvije žene svojim vriskanjem utjerivale strah u kosti...
Dakle,primalja Marina i dr Žuvala (oji je sada u Zadru)..

----------


## TinnaZ

veseljak neki ha, pravi je  :Sing:

----------


## monika

KBC Rijeka - primalja Nataša   :Heart:  
Uz svu gužvu i umor, bila je toliko strpljiva i bila mi je velika podrška.
Hvala joj neizmjerna!

----------


## mamamišić

varaždin; primalja Erika i primalja Vesna, odlične su :D

----------


## Nina_ri

KBC Rijeka Željka i Ksenija, nikad neću zaboravit kad sam pitala kako se zovete? Kaže ona Željka, a ja vičem: Željka ja vas vooolim!!, A ona meni: i ja vas isto jako volim!!  :Laughing:   Ja sam stvarno spaljena.

----------


## Saki79

KBC Rijeka i primalja Mladenka. Moj anđeo čuvar kojoj sam rekla da ću podignuti spomenik iz zahvalnosti. Bila je skroz uz mene i prolazila svaki trenutak sa mnom.

----------


## TinnaZ

> KBC Rijeka Željka i Ksenija, nikad neću zaboravit kad sam pitala kako se zovete? Kaže ona Željka, a ja vičem: Željka ja vas vooolim!!, A ona meni: i ja vas isto jako volim!!   Ja sam stvarno spaljena.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## lolao52

nazalost meni se nitko od osoblja nije predstavio a ja nazalost nisam pitala. rodila sam u 6. mj u rijeci i na porodu mi je bila jedna prekrasna babica smedokosa, nosi rep i ima siskice, oko tridesetak god i jedan mladi, zgodni doktor(neznam dali je stazista ili specijalizant ili sto vec ali zvali su ga dr.),oko 28-32 god. smede kose. presladak. bila bi jako zahvalna ako neko zna kojim slucajem kako se ti krasni ljudi zovu. i na drugom porodu voljela bi kad bi mi oni bili

----------


## TinnaZ

e da si napisala u kojem rodilištu si rodila, moža bi netko i znao. Inače, može postaviti pitanje na http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/Faq.aspx?G1=10#Odgovor36, pa će ti se netko javiti.

----------


## lolao52

KBC Rijeka

----------


## Jazzarella

Primalja Marina Konjetić KB Merkur   :Zaljubljen: . Čula sam i da je primalja Tonka super.

----------


## Rinche

Petrova, primalja Marina  :D

----------


## ivana b

> Petrova, primalja Marina  :D


Ima li još koja dobra u Petrovoj

----------


## TinnaZ

e da nam je barem u svakom rodilištu 5 top primalja, i 2 poželjna ginekologa/inje   :Joggler:

----------


## TinnaZ

ovaj topic sam otvorila sa namjerom da znamo i imena ginekologa, ali možda bi trebalo otvoriti novi topic Moj ginekolog/opstetričar za preporučiti. Malo je glupo kaj ispada da je samo muški rod.

----------


## Rinche

> Rinche prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Petrova, primalja Marina  :D
> 
> 
> Ima li još koja dobra u Petrovoj


ne znam ti bas, meni je ona bila i super mi je.. za primalje nisam cula nikakvih komentara, a provela sam skoro 4mjeseca tamo...

----------


## sir_oliver

Mirjana i Ester - Pula   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## Matilda

Primalja Dubravka u karlovačkom rodilištu.
 :Heart:

----------


## ana9

01.10.2007. dobivam u narucje svog andjela i prvo sto mi pada na pamet je - želim znati kako se zove ova divna zena koja ga je prva drzala u rukama. 
Sve u svemu - Hvala Vam gdjo Miro Kišan

----------


## ana9

01.10.2007. dobivam u narucje svog andjela i prvo sto mi pada na pamet je - želim znati kako se zove ova divna zena koja ga je prva drzala u rukama. 
Sve u svemu - Hvala Vam gdjo Miro Kišan

----------


## ana9

01.10.2007. dobivam u narucje svog andjela i prvo sto mi pada na pamet je - želim znati kako se zove ova divna zena koja ga je prva drzala u rukama. 
Sve u svemu - Hvala Vam gdjo Miro Kišan

----------


## andrijana

sestra zeljka kuljak sa dv.duha - niti jedan sav, beba na prsa ODMAH, divan odnos prije samog izgona i poslije   :Heart:  
a pedijatar, jedinstveni dr. stanojevic - bile smo na SD 8 dana (zutica) i on je JEDINI koji je od svih vizita dosao do moje bebe, podragao ju po licu i rekao da dobro napreduje. svi ostali: beba ta-i-ta u redu, beba ta-i-ta u redu, beba ta-i-ta u redu.   :Saint:

----------


## macka

sv. duh, primalja Anita   :Heart:  
jedina koju sam pitala ime i jedina kojoj sam iskreno zahvalila na svemu

----------


## dani1

Merkur, PRIMALJA TEUTA. Veliko hvala za moj predivni VBAC.

----------


## Sony

Meni je frisko,pa ne smeta sto je stara tema. Pohvalila bih javno (na Trgu bana Jelacica da mogu),primalju Sanju sa SD. Posvetila mi se max tijekom moga poroda,pa je do izrazaja doslo njezino znanje,iskustvo i strucnost. No ,prije svega ljudskost i iskrena briga za rodilju i bebu. Zapovijedni glas u pravom trenutku,te  podrska u slijedecem ucinile su mi ovaj treci porod idealnim. I rodilju u  susjednom boxu hrabrila je babica Sanja potom na isti nacin: sjajna si,odlicno ti ide,mozes ti to itd.
Pohvale i sestrama koje su bile uz nas Alenki i Jadranki,divne su. 

Pohvale i zahvale saljem i babici  Aniti koja je vodila moj drugi porod(isto Vbac) jos 2010.kada mi je dopustila da cucnem na rub stola,a ona je klececi docekala mog sina.

----------


## Nitenaja

Primalja Katica-Petrova,u sva tri poroda potrefila se njena smjena,Božja providnost,i hvala Mu na tako divnoj ženici.

----------

